# Burlington W Va, First weekend in October



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

They have been doing this show forever. It benifits the 'Childrens Home' there.
I saw my first 'Tiger Tractor' there. It was lined up with 12 others! I didn't think that there were 12 'Tigers' left in the WORLD!!
They do a 'hit and miss' engine display, a steam display, anything Tractor. 
They do a Banjo and Fiddle contest, (Those guys can PLAY)
Live entertainment all day long both days, (Christian/ Country Music).

Lots of crafts, vendors, Flea market even a blacksmith.
They sell apple butter, cider and dumplings, but ya better get the dumpling on saturday, cause the run out at opening on Sunday!

GREAT time in the 'foothills'!!

It's about 40 miles from Winchester Va on rt 50.


----------

